# Long time HK owner, new to forums.



## RafaCalde (Jun 28, 2017)

Name is Rafael, Raf for short. First firearm owned was a USP compact 9mm bought in 08. Recently traded it for a VP9 couple months ago. I'm a Porsche Technician by trade but guns are my obsession. Allow me to introduce Gamora. And my alien gear paddle holster and docking station setup in my center console.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes! Another HK fan! I just bought a VP 40 and a VP 9 to add to my collection. But God Damn it! I won't get to shoot them until they lift the fire restrictions in Arizona. Public ranges are not for me. I'm not a Porsche technician, but I do all of my own automotive work and have restored four antique cars, two of which I still have and have owned since the late 70's and 80's. I guess we have a lot in common? I'd imagine like me you work on your own guns too?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I wouldn't turn down a gift of an HK. I might even buy one, if it was cheap enough. Meanwhile, there are dozens of lower priced handguns that will function just as well, in civilian circumstances.

Of course, I drive Fords and wear Timex watches, so what do I know? :mrgreen:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Bisley said:


> I wouldn't turn down a gift of an HK. I might even buy one, if it was cheap enough. Meanwhile, there are dozens of lower priced handguns that will function just as well, in civilian circumstances.
> 
> Of course, I drive Fords and wear Timex watches, so what do I know? :mrgreen:


Both my VP's went for $649 from my LGS brand new out the door. Including night sights and 3 magazines each. Comparatively a Glock G19 and G23 Gen 4 with 3 magazines, no night sights, goes for $619.95. Don't get me wrong I like my Glocks but they're no HK. The FNH-FNX-9LE goes for around $570. The FNS-40 goes for around $500. A Canik 55 TP 9SA goes for around $340. I've heard a lot of good things regarding the Canik. At one time they made CZ clones at a lower price. I don't know whether they make them anymore? I looked at one and they were a little rougher than a CZ. But apparently they work.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. Hasn't been a year since I started shooting high power handguns. No HK's yet.


----------



## RafaCalde (Jun 28, 2017)

I got my VP for 560 at a show in Miami. They gave me 400 for my USP. So ibonlynpaid 160 out of pocket that day for it. I haven't done any work on it yet and I didn't do anything to the USP. I plan on getting night sights as I got it with the tru-glow sights and I'm gonna titanium nitride the barrel and striker pin. Hopefully within the year I'll be getting the sk too. I chose HK because being a car guy, I see my guns like I look at cars. And I wanted to get something that not many people have.


----------



## leatherman (Jun 22, 2017)

Welcome to the Forum. 

Thank you,

Henry


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RafaCalde said:


> I got my VP for 560 at a show in Miami. They gave me 400 for my USP. So ibonlynpaid 160 out of pocket that day for it. I haven't done any work on it yet and I didn't do anything to the USP. I plan on getting night sights as I got it with the tru-glow sights and I'm gonna titanium nitride the barrel and striker pin. Hopefully within the year I'll be getting the sk too. I chose HK because being a car guy, *I see my guns like I look at cars.* And I wanted to get something that not many people have.


Ain't that the truth there brother! HK's are the pinnacle of the polymer pistols. There's just something about them that wreaks of quality. Maybe it's that German engineering? I guess being a Porsche guy you can probably attest to that? HKParts.net is a good source of parts and custom goodies for your HK. Although there's really not much you can do to improve upon an HK. About the only thing I changed on the VP's was the slide cover plate with an anodized aluminum one that has a push button. This allows you to remove and reinstall the firing pin assembly without having to use a punch to retract the plastic support sleeve. The firing pin channel on any striker fired gun should be cleaned regularly after using the gun. After awhile that plastic sleeve will get beat up. HKParts also sells a replacement made of anodized aluminum that I've installed in my guns.

Now that HK makes a striker fired pistol and at a price that is competitive with a similar Glock the fact that not many people have them may change. I'd like to see them make a compact version of the VP series only in a .45 ACP.


----------



## RafaCalde (Jun 28, 2017)

Way ahead on the sleeve. But I won't be doing any work to the vp9 until I get another pistol. Im a CCW holder so I dont wanna be without protection while work is being done.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RafaCalde said:


> Way ahead on the sleeve. But I won't be doing any work to the vp9 until I get another pistol. Im a CCW holder so I dont wanna be without protection while work is being done.


Removing and replacing the sleeve is an easy job. Ten minutes at the most. I'm posting these instructions for both you or anyone else who may be interested.

(1) Remove the slide.

(2) Turn it upside down.

(3) Look into the firing pin channel and you will see the plastic sleeve.

(4) You may have to move the firing pin block lever to clear the firing pin. With a pin punch or similar tool push the sleeve towards the front of the slide while simultaneously pushing up on the slide cover plate.

(5) The firing pin assembly is under tension so you'll have to remove the cover plate slowly while keeping your finger in place to prevent it from flying out.

(6) Remove the assembly and place it in an armorers block. (If you do not have an armorers block, you can drill a 5/16 or 3/8ths hole about a half inch deep in a piece of wood) The hole is for holding the assembly in place while pulling down on the firing pin spring to remove the (2) spring cups.

(7) Remove the firing pin spring and sleeve and replace the sleeve with the new one.

(8) With the assembly in the armorers block pull down the firing pin spring and replace the (2) spring cups***.

(9) Place the assembled firing pin assembly back in the slide.

(10) Place the slide cover plate against the back of the sleeve pushing it forward and down until it snaps back in place.

(11) YOU'RE DONE! All that's left is to put the slide back on the frame.

***When replacing the spring cups make sure that the end of the coil on the spring does not line up with the split of the two halves of the cups.

If you have the optional slide cover plate with the button you can skip step #4 and instead just push the button in and slide the cover up being careful not to let the firing pin assembly fly out.

IT IS IMPORTANT ON STRIKER FIRED GUNS TO KEEP THE FIRING PIN CHANNEL AND ASSEMBLY CLEAN AND DRY. AN EXCESS AMOUNT OF CRUD CAN BUILD UP PREVENTING THE FIRING PIN FROM GOING FORWARD. IT IS NOT RECOMMENDED TO OIL ANY OF THESE COMPONENTS OR THE CHANNEL. OBVIOUSLY WHILE CLEANING THE GUN CLEANING SOLUTIONS WILL FIND THEIR WAY INTO THE FIRING PIN ASSEMBLY AND CHANNEL. THAT'S WHY IT'S IMPORTANT TO REMOVE THE ASSEMBLY DURING ROUTINE CLEANING. CLEAN THE ASSEMBLY AND DRY IT ALONG WITH THE INSIDE OF THE CHANNEL. REMEMBER OIL AND CLEANING SOLUTIONS ATTRACT DIRT AND DEBRIS.

This is not as much of an issue on hammer fired guns because of the force of the hammer hitting the firing pin. On strikers all you have is the force of the firing pin spring or in some cases such as the HK spring(s).

I hope this information is useful to those who have striker fired guns!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------

